# EHPRO Nixon V2



## Switchy (25/5/16)

Hi all

So I bought myself the EHPRO Nixon v2 last weekend as it fits my kangertech subox mini perfectly (and looks quite sick!) 

Now, I was wondering if anyone has had the chance to do a couple of different builds with it. What works best, what wattage did you vape it at etc.

Any advice will be tremendously appreciated




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (25/5/16)

Congrats! Lovely atty that. Really enjoyed mine until I broke the glass top  fell on the floor when drying it after a clean. Lots of flavour. I fitted a 4mm, 26g build in there.
The only downside to it (besides the pyrex glass, which to be fair, can take a beating) is the leaking due to the bottom airflow, but if you're careful not to over drip, you'll be fine. I'd like to source a new pyrex top for mine.


----------



## Neal (25/5/16)

Shall follow this thread with interest, as have pencilled this down as a purchase while in UK in next couple of weeks. To be honest it is a bit of vape vanity on my side as my surname is Nixon. If it turns out to be worthwhile shall definitely get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

